# Good Place to buy Warrior Wear/Affliction/Tapout in Seattle or Vancouver?



## icepak (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anyone know where's a good place that sells Warriorwear, affliction or tap out clothing in Vancouver or Seattle?

I currently live in Vancouver but will be going to seattle next weekend to do some shopping. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Online man, my dad works in Seattle so sometimes I go up there, there's a trillion stores so I'm sure you could find one. I would just go check out the Champ's Store.


----------



## z-iron (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but I saw some Rampage t-shirts.. Affliction or Xtreme Couture.. I don't remember what it said.
You can find it at Below The Belt on Robson Street, Vancouver.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

All the new gear is at:

afflictionclothing.com


----------

